# صلاة طالب...



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ايها الرب الاله... 

أشكرك على منحي العقل الذي من خلاله استطيع ان اعمل وادرس...

والقلب الذي من خلاله استطيع ان احب.... 

ساعدني للحفاظ على أن اتعلم في كل يوم من حياتي...

وان اقترب منك اكثر واكثر.... 

واسمح لي أن يكون على مقربة منك لا بل في حضنك...

في كل شيء وفي جميع الأوقات...

شجعني اثناء القيام في الاعمال الصعبة كالدراسة...

لا تتخلى عني يا رب... 

املأ ذهني عندما يبدو بطيئا لفهم دروسي... بنورك الالهي...

هب لي نعمة لاستخدام ذهني في الدراسة...

كنت على ثقة من أن هناك حكمة في... روحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني اتوسل اليك... 

آمين.

احفظ يا رب جميع طلاب العالم واضيء ذهنهم بنورك المضيء...

نشكرك يا رب...​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ايها الرب الاله...
> 
> أشكرك على منحي العقل الذي من خلاله استطيع ان اعمل وادرس...
> 
> ...


*آميـــــــــــــــــــــن
صلاة رااااااااااااااااااااااائعة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وحياتكم
آمين*


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــن*
> *صلاة رااااااااااااااااااااااائعة *
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وحياتكم*
> *آمين*


ميرسي لمرورك يا غالي...

ربنا يبارك جميع الطلاب وينير عقلهم...

الرب معك حبيبي...


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*آمين آمين آمين

شكرا للصلاه الجميله
سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ايها الرب الاله...
> 
> أشكرك على منحي العقل الذي من خلاله استطيع ان اعمل وادرس...
> 
> ...



*أميــــــــــن يا رب يا حبيبي 

شكرااااا كريستيان للصلاة 
صلاة رائعة جدا 

ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين آمين آمين*​
> 
> _*شكرا للصلاه الجميله*_
> 
> _*سلام الرب يسوع*_​


 ميرسي لمرورك حبيبي...

الرب يبارك عمرك...


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *أميــــــــــن يا رب يا حبيبي *​
> *شكرااااا كريستيان للصلاة *
> *صلاة رائعة جدا *​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي *​


ربنا يبارك عمرك اختي...

الرب يكون معك في الامتحانات

ميرسي الك على المرور الرائع...


----------



## Nemo (27 أكتوبر 2010)

امين الرب يباركك اخى


----------



## qwyui (27 أكتوبر 2010)

صلاة رائعة ربنايكلل تعبكم


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> امين الرب يباركك اخى


 ربنا يكون معك...

شكرا لمرورك...


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> صلاة رائعة ربنايكلل تعبكم


 ربنا معك اختي الغالية...

الرب يحفظك انت واهل بيتك...

ميرسي الك...


----------

